# Duck Calls



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Other than RNT or Echo which I have both. What are some high end calls that people are getting these days?


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

ze6464 said:


> Other than RNT or Echo which I have both. What are some high end calls that people are getting these days?


Zink, Gaston, Doc Hull, Ducklander (great prices for very good duck hunting calls), Lares, CCC and about 100 others. good place to hear about and see calls is at http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## JBriggs (Jul 27, 2012)

Lynch mob calls are what I blow. You couldn't get a better call or a better group of people to deal with! My son and I were at a show where they had a booth set up, George Lynch (the owner of the company) spent over a half hour helping my son and I sound more authentic. They may be a little pricey but you get what you pay for when it comes to calls.


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

I have probably had %80 of the calls on todays market, I have had and sold 4 Hobo ICU 2's but kept coming back to one, this year i bought one new in the colors i wanted then scratched it so i couldnt sell it.
TO ME it is bar none the best double reed out there, but thats only MY opinion


----------



## AUGRAD (Jul 1, 2011)

If you get a chance check out Buck Gardners Acrylic calls. The newest is the slampiece. It is the real deal!


----------



## Robin Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Echo Calls. I started building my own calls, and the help that i recieved from these guys was outstanding! I'm sure other call makers have the same service, however, i never called anyone else because these guys treated me so well. jmo


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

My go to call is a C&S i have a custom made call from Tasmanian Black Heart. Mike is a great guy and produces great calls. 
Here's my C&S.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Duck calls are a lot like e-collars or pickup trucks.

Some like blondes, some like brunettes. 

I find that the more skilled you are as a caller, the more you are able to discern what calls you like the best and what fits you the best. I think many callers find that the call they loved as a beginner, turns out to be not so functional and versatile once they master the basics and learn to do some more advanced stuff.

Duck calls are alot like the perfect pair of athletic shoes. Just because you wear a 10 medium today, does not mean that the "exact same" 10 medium in the same model and color, ordered online or via mail order will fit you the same. There is plenty of variability from unit to unit, even if they are the same model, color etc.

That said: My suggestion is you go to a show, go to a shop, go to a seminar, and pick through what the callmaker brought. Find one that fits you. 

The only way to get one mail order is to get about 6 to 12 of the same model shipped to you, pick through and hopefully find the best, and return the rest. You usually need to be connected somehow to get a callmaker to do this for you. The next best thing is to go to the inventory and blow, blow blow.

Chris


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

Take a look at KES Waterfowlers. Fantastic and affordable. Highly recommended.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

have hunted with guys that can make a Haydel DR-85 or a PS Olt (both about 20 bucks) sound like Lee Loughnane on trumpet (from the musical group Chicago)


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> have hunted with guys that can make a Haydel DR-85 or a PS Olt (both about 20 bucks) sound like Lee Loughnane on trumpet (from the musical group Chicago)


 I have way more calls than I should. Got a nice collection of historic calls: several Dennisons, Iverson's , olts etc. and many others. All fun. My go to call is a DR-85 for hunting. 20 bucks at Walmart. Easy to blow, ducky sound. As Chris said, it is what works best for you. Learn the "lazy Susan" (come back) on ANY call and mallards will respond. I will take a call over decoys in most situations. Learning curve for many. 


I just purchased my most expensive call on Saturday. Wasn't easy for me-a speck call made by Basin (Ricer). I have several cheap speck calls, but must admit this one stands far above the rest. 100 bucks-OUCH! Easy to blow for me, as I tend to "grunt" into a call. Might not be the best choice for everyone. 

The price however, should not be your determining factor. There is a guy here in Cali (Billy Guinquinto) that blows the olt. Makes it sound like a refuge of ducks. I can't do that with that call. 

Chose the one that works for you, and the cheaper the better!


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Still blowin a Paul Kingyon.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

A couple of my favorites are Watkins, and Snazz.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> have hunted with guys that can make a Haydel DR-85 or a PS Olt (both about 20 bucks) sound like Lee Loughnane on trumpet (from the musical group Chicago)


DR-85 was my first call...I've bought many calls since, but I still have an "85" on my lanyard.
It cheap,easy to use and SOUNDS LIKE A DUCK!


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Too many great custom call makers to buy off the shelf. I really like my Todd Alof and Cold Front Calls.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got the Hayes Little Bad Azz. It is awesome.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Spartazoo said:


> Too many great custom call makers to buy off the shelf. I really like my Todd Alof and Cold Front Calls.


I have one of Todd's calls too. 
I took me a while, but it sounds very good.


----------



## Robin Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

where do yall find these indivdual call makers? Where do they advertise? or is it just word of mouth type thing?


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Robin check out the 2 second post there was a link. Great stuff.


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin go to Refuge forum and then go to Duck and Goose calls, there's plenty of custom call makers at the top of the page advertising


----------



## Robin Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

Robin, plan a trip to Northeast Arkansas in October. There are about 15 custom call shops up there, but most shut down during duck season for some reason.....If you decide you are going to make a trip send me a pm and I will get you some addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Last year I picked up a call from http://www.rmcustomcalls.com/index.html and I really like it. 

There are so many options out there it'll make your head spin. Many of them have a loyal following, so a call you don't like is fairly easy to unload.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

There is an article in the Sept Wildfowl mag(pg 92/93) about custom calls. The RM that TCFarmer just mentioned is there. I actually have 4 RM calls and have hunted with Ronnie a few times. He can custom make a call to fit your style. He is the most anal attention to detail guy I have ever met. And I mean that in a good way. I sent a call back for him to do a little tuning and he didn't like the way it sounded so he made me a brand new one at no cost. Can't beat that!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

want a good duck call go to duck hunting capital of the world. arkansas. more specifically stuttgart

if you get a chance to go to the wings over the prarie festival during thanksgiving weekend in stuttgart the booths down by the world championship duck calling contest have hundreds of call makers

cant go wrong with a RNT daisy cutter. best all around duck call. 

if you hunt flooded timber go for a backwards turned olt (arkansas cut down) tuned by an arkansas or louisiana hand. because olts are in short demand you can always go for a Black Ops DFB which is a variation of the arkansas style cut down olt


----------



## Robin Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks joseph! good info on the RM site as well.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Still usin' the ole' reliable wooden Olt bought in '1983..;-)


----------



## KEB (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got a Tim Grounds Sweat Meet and its a great medium volume call


----------



## TxWings (Oct 4, 2012)

This is beautiful! 

I personally blow Echo and RnT calls. I have two Zink acrylics but they are harder to blow. 



metalone67 said:


> My go to call is a C&S i have a custom made call from Tasmanian Black Heart. Mike is a great guy and produces great calls.
> Here's my C&S.


----------



## hightech1953 (Jun 25, 2010)

Allan Stanley Game Calls - Bay Country Calls
Bayou Meto Regulators Duck Calls - Betts Game Calls
Bill Saunders Calls & Gear - Black Timber Custom Calls - Blindsided Calls
Cadence Duck Calls - Captain Bones Bait, Tackle, and Hunting
Chamberlin Calls - Committed Custom Calls
C&S Custom Calls - Dixie Land Calls - Doc Calls
Fowl Weather Custom Calls - Gander Valley Custom Calls
GK Calls - HoodWink Game Calls - J.A. Kolter Calls - JB Custom Calls
J.J. Lares Calls - Kellys Kalls - Pin Oak Call Company
PT Tully Custom Game Bird Calls - Intimidator Calls
River Oak Outdoors - Ronnie Turner Calls - Simmons Custom Calls
Sutter Basin Custom Duck Calls - Watkins Duck Calls
WEBFoot Custom Calls - Wingert's Woodworks
WingTipsDown Calls - Wing Lock Calls


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

BUCK GARDNERS top of the line. You can't beat it..


----------



## RB Outdoors (Oct 9, 2012)

Too many great callmakers to list. It ain't like the wheel is re-invented everytime a new call pops up on the market. Only so many ways to cut, drill and sand a toneboard. The barrels are just the callmakers signature. The younger kids today are what has driven callmakers to get extreme with their graphics and design as well as outside the box choices of acrylic rods to turn. Callmaking isn't just an art form anymore it has, just like everything else waterfowl related, gone commercial...waaay commercial with skulls and flames and crossbones engraved on the barrels and inserts. Guess I'm just too old school to mess with any of that. I like Echo. Rick's calls produce a good sound, simple in design yet stylish lines. The XLT is prolly their most versatile call. RNT has a good thing going on as well. Their new Diablo DS has alot of hold which creates a great cajun squeal to mimic that old hen with a throat full of akerns. Like others have said, go to a show and find one that fits your liking.


----------

